# SFX Hawaii Trade: Happy Exchanger



## NiteMaire (Apr 12, 2018)

Previous to today, I had not exchanged through SFX.  I signed up last year for a 3-year "Diamond" membership when I forgot to deposit my Colonies at Williamsburg 2BR with II until it was well within the flex period (less than 1 month until checkin) . I called SFX and they took my deposit with no restrictions. Two days ago, I put in a request for Maui, Kauai, and Big Island for a specific week in August. 

Big Island matched immediately!  I am now booked for August at the Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacation Club. It's #4 of 20 BI resorts on TUG.  Needless to say, I'm very pleased.

I realize people are either very pleased or disappointed with SFX. Color me pleased!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2018)

nitemaire said:


> Previous to today, I had not exchanged through SFX.  I signed up last year for a 3-year "Diamond" membership when I forgot to deposit my Colonies at Williamsburg 2BR with II until it was well within the flex period (less than 1 month until checkin) . I called SFX and they took my deposit with no restrictions. Two days ago, I put in a request for Maui, Kauai, and Big Island for a specific week in August.
> 
> Big Island matched immediately!  I am now booked for August at the Kohala Suites by Hilton Grand Vacation Club. It's #4 of 20 BI resorts on TUG.  Needless to say, I'm very pleased.
> 
> I realize people are either very pleased or disappointed with SFX. Color me pleased!



Congratulations!  That's a nice place.  I've had good luck with SFX, so I guess I'm one of the pleased people.  I don't exchange all that much any more, but if I did, SFX would be my first choice. 

Dave


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2018)

I feel the opposite. I found that even though I deposited a great week I couldn’t get anything of approximate value out of them. I found the company, and their customer service, lacking.  I have never, nor will I ever,  do business with them again.

But your experience was certainly in the _variance_ _category_ of your “_mileage may vary”. _Also, my relationship with them ended in 2007.  Things probably have changed since then.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 14, 2018)

icydog said:


> I feel the opposite. I found that even though I deposited a great week I couldn’t get anything of approximate value out of them. I found the company, and their customer service, lacking.  I have never, nor will I ever,  do business with them again.
> 
> But your experience was certainly in the _variance_ _category_ of your “_mileage may vary”. _Also, my relationship with them ended in 2007.  Things probably have changed since then.


I agree with you, Marylyn.  I have given them several weeks and have come up empty for exchanges on most.  They did go out of their way to help by extending the expiration dates of my weeks by a year, but I feel that many of my weeks will expire unused, anyway.  They have a very limited supply of weeks, and I just know I cannot wait for them to match me to something, when II and RCI are so easy to get exchanges.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 14, 2018)

One thing I've noticed, is that the reports from people who are happy with the trades they have received through SFX tend more often than not to be from people who have purchased the upgraded membership levels.

It seems to me that RCI prioritizes OGS by time in force, II by quality of trade offered, and SFX by type of membership paid for.

I could be off base but that is my impression.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Apr 14, 2018)

Yes, I am a bit worried about the week I deposited with SFX as well (I only own one week so really don't want to lose it).

I did get good trades in the past (London and San Diego), but this year I have had various requests in and none have worked out so far. I am rather picky and limited as far as when we can go so I do realize it isn't all that easy. Still, looking at RCI I know I could easily find weeks that would work so there wouldn't be the fear of losing my week. For example if I saw a week in Spain I could check on airfare and if cheap flights are availabe I could grab the week. But as there is no way to look at SFX's inventory and as you have to pay the exchange fee if they find a match, I can only request places/times that will work for sure. 

Also, I have had weeks requested before that I see easily available in RCI but didn't come through with SFX.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 14, 2018)

Vacationsarefun said:


> But as there is no way to look at SFX's inventory and as you have to pay the exchange fee if they find a match, I can only request places/times that will work for sure.



You may want to call again. I was told they would call me to confirm any potential exchange prior to paying the exchange fee. Don't know if that's the case since they literally found the week I requested immediately after telling them.

On a different note, they will match only one exchange week to Hawaii per calendar year.  Good for others (they have additional weeks available), bad for us since we wanted 2 weeks. It worked out in the end as we found an adjoining week through II.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2018)

It's been a few years since I did an exchange with SFX or RCI, so maybe things are different now. Sounds like it's a lot harder than it used to be.

Dave


----------



## icydog (Apr 14, 2018)

Vacationsarefun said:


> Yes, I am a bit worried about the week I deposited with SFX as well (I only own one week so really don't want to lose it).
> 
> I did get good trades in the past (London and San Diego), but this year I have had various requests in and none have worked out so far. I am rather picky and limited as far as when we can go so I do realize it isn't all that easy. Still, looking at RCI I know I could easily find weeks that would work so there wouldn't be the fear of losing my week. For example if I saw a week in Spain I could check on airfare and if cheap flights are availabe I could grab the week. But as there is no way to look at SFX's inventory and as you have to pay the exchange fee if they find a match, I can only request places/times that will work for sure.
> 
> Also, I have had weeks requested before that I see easily available in RCI but didn't come through with SFX.


 Exactly, I found their business model tough to work with.

 I am more of a "search and find" kind of person.  Not doing the searching, and not fielding the finds, made me very, very anxious.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 14, 2018)

icydog said:


> I found that business model to work with. I am more of a search and find person.  Not doing the searching and not fielding the finds got me very very anxious.


I no longer see the ability to search for an instant exchange (only "place a request"). Even when they had it, the interface was atrocious and the results were even worse. I read somewhere that some had better results by calling.  In my case I had to call since I couldn't do an instant search.

One can only hope they are working on the interface as well as the integration with other parts of the website (escapes, specials). It feels like they slammed multiple sites together, but forgot to integrate them (have to login again).  It seems they've fixed that piece with the travel store.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Apr 14, 2018)

The SFX travel store is run by ICE.  It’s not too bad, but in my limited experience doesn’t have too many really nice resorts available.  Could be just the versions of it I’ve had access to, though, because they have different limitations based on how you access it.


----------



## hurnik (Apr 16, 2018)

icydog said:


> Exactly, I found their business model tough to work with.
> 
> I am more of a "search and find" kind of person.  Not doing the searching, and not fielding the finds, made me very, very anxious.



I get that all the time with RCI.  Never makes me anxious.  Try searching for Key West or DVC (via HGVC affiliation with RCI).  You'll always come up empty.  

SFX is significantly smaller in inventory than RCI and II.  As such, when they had the online search, typically the only place where they had rooms just sitting around was the Vidanta resorts (sometimes Vegas).

Your best bet is an OGS (just like with RCI, IMO) and to be flexible, etc.

But as always:
Try before you buy

Not everyone is happy with any timeshare company (otherwise we'd all own Hilton, right?  LOL!), and not everyone likes RCI/II/SFX.
It's like a car, folks:
Use what works best for you.
I've had good success with both RCI and SFX.  I just prefer SFX because the fees are lower.  

I wish I had II access, but not going to buy another timeshare in the forseeable future to get access to II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2018)

So I did get Kohala Suites for 7/7-7/14 of this year.  My kids are deciding who gets it.  The only problem is that one week is not enough, coming from Denver.  We need a second week somewhere, Maui or the Big Island, and of course SFX has not come through for a second week.  I asked for a second week at the same resort.  We will see if SFX can get it.  

I am also in need of a second unit at HGVC SeaWorld for 12/1-12/8.  They did get me the one.  I need another week and will probably book through RCI to get it.  Easy exchange with RCI...


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 16, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So I did get Kohala Suites for 7/7-7/14..
> We need a second week somewhere, Maui or the Big Island, and of course SFX has not come through for a second week.  I asked for a second week at the same resort.  We will see if SFX can get it.



Let me know if you get the 2nd week. I was willing to exchange for a 2nd week, but they told me I couldn't have 2 exchanges in the same calendar year (got my 2nd week from II)...they said we may be able to use a bonus week (approx $1100), but they'd need approval from a supervisor.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2018)

nitemaire said:


> Let me know if you get the 2nd week. I was willing to exchange for a 2nd week, but they told me I couldn't have 2 exchanges in the same calendar year (got my 2nd week from II)...they said we may be able to use a bonus week (approx $1100), but they'd need approval from a supervisor.
> 
> Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Why can you not have two exchanges in one calendar year?  That is ridiculous.  Do you have deposits to use?  

I know SFX will absolutely limit NYC exchanges to one like every four years or something, but others said there is no such policy. Well, there absolutely is a policy because I was told I couldn't have NYC again because I already had it.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 16, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Why can you not have two exchanges in one calendar year?  That is ridiculous.  Do you have deposits to use?



They told me since Hawaii was so popular, they wanted to spread it around...then again why offer a bonus week exchange since the end result would be the same (1 less week for others).
I had only 1 week deposited, but told them I was willing to deposit another week if they would match it.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2018)

nitemaire said:


> They told me since Hawaii was so popular, they wanted to spread it around...then again why offer a bonus week exchange since the end result would be the same (1 less week for others).
> I had only 1 week deposited, but told them I was willing to deposit another week if they would match it.
> 
> Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


Well, no wonder I cannot get the exchanges I want.  I am not holding my breath for a second Hawaii week or a second Hilton SeaWorld week.  That is disappointing.  How am I going to use all of my deposits.  SFX really is not a good company.


----------



## JuliGee (Apr 18, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> One thing I've noticed, is that the reports from people who are happy with the trades they have received through SFX tend more often than not to be from people who have purchased the upgraded membership levels.
> 
> It seems to me that RCI prioritizes OGS by time in force, II by quality of trade offered, and SFX by type of membership paid for.
> 
> I could be off base but that is my impression.



Our experience has been that our trades were just as good with the free gold membership as they are with our diamond membership. The big difference is the saving in fees and more benefits, but the good results we have had for exchange have been about the same. Since we retired, we are able to be more flexible and don't place unreasonable requests with extreme restrictions.

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Apr 18, 2018)

nitemaire said:


> They told me since Hawaii was so popular, they wanted to spread it around...then again why offer a bonus week exchange since the end result would be the same (1 less week for others).
> I had only 1 week deposited, but told them I was willing to deposit another week if they would match it.
> 
> Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk



I was told the majority of their bonus week inventory are unsold developer units, and not member deposits. So if that is correct, it doesn't take away deposited exchange inventory from another members ability to book a week in Hawaii. Developers don't want empty units. The higher the occupancy, the more opportunity for them to make sales.

Juli


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 18, 2018)

JuliGee said:


> Our experience has been that our trades were just as good with the free gold membership as they are with our diamond membership. The big difference is the saving in fees and more benefits, but the good results we have had for exchange have been about the same. Since we retired, we are able to be more flexible and don't place unreasonable requests with extreme restrictions.
> 
> Juli



Interesting. That is the exact opposite of what I have observed over time from reading every post posted to Tug for the last 5+ years. 

I also thought it was interesting that of your 140 posts, 90+ of them are in threads where SFX is in the title. A bunch more of them are places where you brought SFX into an unrelated conversation, such as the thread on "Favorite Smaller Resorts" where you gave a list and included the fact they were all through SFX. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/favorite-smaller-resorts.247112/#post-1934329

I think that combination of facts makes it fair to ask whether you are affiliated with SFX in any way when you're posting about them.


----------



## JuliGee (Apr 18, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> Interesting. That is the exact opposite of what I have observed over time from reading every post posted to Tug for the last 5+ years.
> 
> I also thought it was interesting that of your 140 posts, 90+ of them are in threads where SFX is in the title. A bunch more of them are places where you brought SFX into an unrelated conversation, such as the thread on "Favorite Smaller Resorts" where you gave a list and included the fact they were all through SFX. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/favorite-smaller-resorts.247112/#post-1934329
> 
> I think that combination of facts makes it fair to ask whether you are affiliated with SFX in any way when you're posting about them.



What an interesting comment! Sorry to disappoint your conspiracy theory, but no, I am not affiliated with them other than being a very happy member over the years. Quite often I see information posted that is contrary to our experience, and I post what our experience has been. Does it bother you that I post our experiences with SFX? Your post make me wonder if this the posse of cyber bullies that appear when posts are not agreeable with your agenda?? This is a site where everyone should be freely allowed to post their experiences, whether you agree with them or not is irrelevant. There are many posters that are constantly either praising or bashing an exchange company or a resort, why aren't you questioning them? We are great fans of SFX, and "if its okay with you", shall continue to post our experiences. 

Juli


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 19, 2018)

I posted some quantitative facts about your posting history, which is hardly bullying. If you're not affiliated with them I believe you, I just found it odd that someone would post regularly and passionately on one topic, to the point it was the vast majority of their posting. It doesn't bother me at all.

As to my questioning others, I doubt there are too many people who post the vast majority of their content on one narrow topic. I haven't noticed anyone else.

My tone was intended as quantitative and respectful, and I apologize if it didn't come off that way. You are of course entitled to say whatever you want, and if SFX is the primary thing that interests you that's fine. 

The only reason I mentioned it was to ask whether you're affiliated with them, and since you answered the question I won't bring it up again.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 19, 2018)

And now we are on a topic that has been discussed in detail in other thread(s)....grrrrr.

It should suffice to say that some are happy with SFX and some are not.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 19, 2018)

nitemaire said:


> And now we are on a topic that has been discussed in detail in other thread(s)....grrrrr.
> 
> It should suffice to say that some are happy with SFX and some are not.
> 
> Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk



I apologize for derailing your thread. More on topic: do you pay the new HGVC resort fees that RCI is charging through SFX? I know they have held the line better with Vidanta (and if we decide to go back to Vidanta after our next 4 bed Grand Luxxe from II we'll probably use SFX) so I'm curious how they're doing with HGVC.


----------



## NiteMaire (May 31, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Well, no wonder I cannot get the exchanges I want.  I am not holding my breath for a second Hawaii week or a second Hilton SeaWorld week.  That is disappointing.  How am I going to use all of my deposits.  SFX really is not a good company.


What was the final result for your second Hawaii week?


----------



## klpca (Jun 1, 2018)

Btw, I just posted a Hawaii week on the sightings board, just sitting there in online inventory on SFX.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 1, 2018)

klpca said:


> Btw, I just posted a Hawaii week on the sightings board, just sitting there in online inventory on SFX.


Thanks much! I called and they were willing to let me trade for it. We'll have 2 weeks in the same location now. Appreciate you letting me know.
Only potential hiccup...I'm within 60 days of my week. They have an exchange request for my TS they are verifying. Presuming the exchangers still want it, SFX will take my week and give me this week in exchange.
I'll let you know when they call me back.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 11, 2018)

In the end, they couldn't take my 2nd week. I could have exchanged one of my 2019 weeks, but I deposited my 2018 week with RCI and combined with other TPUs. In the end, I exchanged through RCI for a 2BR at Bay Club (on the same resort complex as Kohala Suites) so we'll have 2 weeks on the property with a room/building change after 1 week.

I'm happy with the end result.  If only I could take 3 straight weeks off...then I could use II for the 3rd week and hit the exchange company trifecta.


----------



## NewbieMom (Jun 15, 2018)

It's my first time using SFX. I have a deposited week and a bonus week available. Does the deposited week have a higher chance of getting a hit in a request?

How early should I put in a search request for London? What is the likelihood of getting a match for spring 2019, or should I try for 2020? We're flexible on when we go.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 15, 2018)

NewbieMom said:


> It's my first time using SFX. I have a deposited week and a bonus week available. Does the deposited week have a higher chance of getting a hit in a request?
> 
> How early should I put in a search request for London? What is the likelihood of getting a match for spring 2019, or should I try for 2020? We're flexible on when we go.


I don't know.  My bonus week was able to "get" Hawaii weeks as well, but it was at a significantly higher exchange cost. The bonus week would have cost me ~ $1100 compared to the deposited week exchange cost of $149.  Still $1100 for a 2BR in Hawaii is still phenomenal.

Request date matters so get the request in soonest.  I highly encourage you to call and get a representative you like.  Get their direct number and build rapport with them.  Call at times, discuss options, and check on the exchange. They are very helpful.

I'm not a fan of their online exchange search. It's horrible and needs a revamp. I'm also not convinced it returns all the available inventory.

On a related note, I believe Diamond members get better exchanges. Why do I believe this?  Their website states:

*SFX Diamond Exclusive Benefits*
1. Better Timeshare Exchanges for Owners.

I take this to mean Diamond members get better trades (may not be what they mean, but it's how I take it).  From a business perspective, it makes sense. Keep paying members happy so they continue being paying members.


----------



## JuliGee (Jun 17, 2018)

NiteMaire said:


> I'm not a fan of their online exchange search. It's horrible and needs a revamp. I'm also not convinced it returns all the available inventory.



Their online exchange availability is only their left over weeks typically last minute stuff. You never see all available inventory in that search widget. I think they do say that on the search page maybe? maybe not?

Juli


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 17, 2018)

JuliGee said:


> Their online exchange availability is only their left over weeks typically last minute stuff. You never see all available inventory in that search widget. I think they do say that on the search page maybe? maybe not?
> 
> Juli


I'll check and add a post in a bit. Last minute weeks are on Resort Escapes. You can search 2 years out on the Online Exchange portion...either way, I call any time I really want to check availability.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's what the website states:

=================================
*Don't see the unit you're looking for?*
The space available for online booking represents a small percentage of space deposited with SFX. Typically, these are units with no immediate requests from our members. As with all exchange companies, most weeks deposited will not be viewable online as they are first offered to Members who have already placed a search request for their exchange. 
Place a request for this destination and an SFX Agent will try to secure an exchange for you.
==================================

While I agree it's the "leftover" inventory, I don't agree that it's only last minute...I just believe that not all inventory (including those without existing requests) are displayed with the online exchange.  The above further solidifies it in my mind when they say it's a small percentage of available units and it's "typically" units with no requests.  That leaves plenty of room for other available units not displaying with the online exchange. 

Even when I have an existing exchange request, I call every now and then to check the status and/or determine if I want to expand my scope (they still keep the original request date as long as it's not a huge deviation from the original request). Reps are very helpful.

Juli, I notice you are a huge proponent for SFX.  Based on my recent experience and other successful exchanges for tuggers, I am as well...SFX was able to get 2 weeks for me in HI this year in Hilton timeshares (granted 1 didn't work out, but would have if I would have used my 2019 week or paid $1100 for my bonus week).  2BR Hilton units for my 2BR Vacation Village units is a superb value.  I'll definitely keep using them, especially when I plan on going to HI.


----------



## NewbieMom (Jun 17, 2018)

As a newbie to exchanging and SFX, I have to say I'm really not liking this exchange company. I'm currently looking for a place to go Xmas week (anywhere!) just to use my expiring bonus week and nothing shows up in the online exchange. I know it's a popular week, but absolutely no hits when I select "Any City". I just want the option to put in a timeframe and see the possibilities and then book.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 17, 2018)

NewbieMom said:


> As a newbie to exchanging and SFX, I have to say I'm really not liking this exchange company. I'm currently looking for a place to go Xmas week (anywhere!) just to use my expiring bonus week and nothing shows up in the online exchange. I know it's a popular week, but absolutely no hits when I select "Any City". I just want the option to put in a timeframe and see the possibilities and then book.


Christmas week with any exchange company is virtually impossible to get. It's one of the hardest, if not hardest, exchanges to get.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 17, 2018)

NewbieMom said:


> As a newbie to exchanging and SFX, I have to say I'm really not liking this exchange company. I'm currently looking for a place to go Xmas week (anywhere!) just to use my expiring bonus week and nothing shows up in the online exchange. I know it's a popular week, but absolutely no hits when I select "Any City". I just want the option to put in a timeframe and see the possibilities and then book.



You’re best off calling them and talking to a rep.  The online exchange doesn’t show the inventory they have.  I’ve gotten Xmas weeks from them by calling or by putting in an exchange request, but never by using the online exchange thingy.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 17, 2018)

So...as I posted in a different thread about 3 weeks ago.....I too got SFX to get me a King's Land 1br during Jan/Feb 2019.  This with a Worldmark deposit.

My only interchange with SFX in 3 years of having membership.  It was great.

I was told that HGVC Hawaii resorts have a 1/4 rule and you can get units in the neighbor resort (KL, KH, BC) but not two in the same resort.   They did mention that sometimes there are Bonus week opportunities etc.... but didn't push the sell.

I have NO affiliation with SFX other than my KL 1br for 2019!
I was a very happy camper with my 1 exchange.

Good luck to all....


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 17, 2018)

taterhed said:


> So...as I posted in a different thread about 3 weeks ago.....I too got SFX to get me a King's Land 1br during Jan/Feb 2019.  This with a Worldmark deposit.
> 
> My only interchange with SFX in 3 years of having membership.  It was great.
> 
> ...


Thanks taterhead.  I read your posts and almost referenced you specifically in my post above.  Glad you commented here.


----------



## NewbieMom (Jun 18, 2018)

Eric B said:


> You’re best off calling them and talking to a rep.  The online exchange doesn’t show the inventory they have.  I’ve gotten Xmas weeks from them by calling or by putting in an exchange request, but never by using the online exchange thingy.



When I call in the request, do I just give them a long list of everywhere I'm willing to take?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2018)

NewbieMom said:


> When I call in the request, do I just give them a long list of everywhere I'm willing to take?



I would just call and talk to them and see what they have available, but it’s up to you.  They do have a directory of resorts they exchange, but Hawaii and Mexico seem to be what they do best.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 18, 2018)

I had a Kohala 2br, but really wanted to try out King's Land.  So, on the spur of the moment, I called them.

We actually set up a request.....she asked lots of questions...  told me the sizes and time frame for units to normally drop.....and then called me back five mins later and said 'I think we can get you a 1br if you'd like it.....'   and I got the exchange.

So, yes, just call and chat with them.  Keep in mind:  SFX doesn't really have a 'throw-back' policy.  If you give them a list of acceptable exchanges, you owe the exchange fee if they can match.   So really make sure you're happy with the possible dates/locations.

cheers.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 18, 2018)

NewbieMom said:


> As a newbie to exchanging and SFX, I have to say I'm really not liking this exchange company. I'm currently looking for a place to go Xmas week (anywhere!) just to use my expiring bonus week and nothing shows up in the online exchange. I know it's a popular week, but absolutely no hits when I select "Any City". I just want the option to put in a timeframe and see the possibilities and then book.



If you mean Christmas of 2018, I think you're too late (it'll be a very slim chance, IMO).  Even with RCI/II, IMO.
I've booked many Christmas weeks with SFX, but I put my request in at LEAST 12 months in advance.
BTW, even owning with Hilton, it's almost a no-go.  Especially Hawaii because I think all but 1 resort on the Big Island cannot be booked unless you own the specific Christmas week.  I've checked 9 months out (the earliest I can book with Hilton) and nothing for Christmas week.  The week before, yes (even as of about 3 weeks ago they still had some weeks before Christmas).

However, you'll want to call in, as the online system only shows readily available stuff.  Just like RCI (if I go on RCI I don't think I can find any Christmas weeks in their ready inventory at least for Hawaii, Mexico).  Would have to setup an OGS (ongoing search) for those, IMO.

Sometimes, SFX can reinstate a bonus week if it's expired, if you make another deposit, but you'd want to call and check on that.

Good luck!


----------



## NewbieMom (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for the advice and comments. I'm really trying to learn how to exchange and take advantage of the additional vacation options as we haven't been using our timeshare (1br RiverPoint Napa). Turns out we actually have 2 deposited weeks and 3 bonus weeks (all 5 expiring 1/2019, 6/2019, and 6/2020). So I need to figure out what to do with them, or just let it expire.

I'll call and setup some OGS. We are flexible on place but not on time (as we can usually only travel holidays, spring break, and summer) which are all high demand, low availability times.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 10, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So I did get Kohala Suites for 7/7-7/14 of this year.  My kids are deciding who gets it.  The only problem is that one week is not enough, coming from Denver.  We need a second week somewhere, Maui or the Big Island, and of course SFX has not come through for a second week.  I asked for a second week at the same resort.  We will see if SFX can get it.
> 
> I am also in need of a second unit at HGVC SeaWorld for 12/1-12/8.  They did get me the one.  I need another week and will probably book through RCI to get it.  Easy exchange with RCI...



I did get my second 2 bedroom week for Hilton SeaWorld, 12/1-12/8, and I am very happy with that exchange because we need to go at the same time as our son and daughter-in-law and our little baby granddaughter.  

Yesterday, I was able to confirm a week at a Myrtle Beach resort for mid-May with SFX, and I am happy with that as well.  I can combine that week with something else in II and RCI.  I even saw Marriott's Myrtle Beach resort sitting online for the exact date I need.  

The thing is, I am not tied to school schedules, so exchanging with SFX should be a breeze.  II and RCI have everything I get from SFX, but I can just grab it online.  

There has to be an easier way to deal with SFX.  

The lack of TUG members' success with SFX is apparent with the lack of threads.  I had to search many pages of threads to find this one.  People are growing tired of waiting for exchanges.  I still have many weeks on deposit, and my sister wants something fairly easy.  She wants February in San Francisco.  That should be easy for SFX.  We will see.


----------



## taterhed (Nov 10, 2018)

Glad you got it.   I'm happy with my upcoming exchange....I'll try again sometime.


----------



## NiteMaire (Nov 10, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I did get my second 2 bedroom week for Hilton SeaWorld, 12/1-12/8, and I am very happy with that exchange because we need to go at the same time as our son and daughter-in-law and our little baby granddaughter.
> 
> Yesterday, I was able to confirm a week at a Myrtle Beach resort for mid-May with SFX, and I am happy with that as well.  I can combine that week with something else in II and RCI.  I even saw Marriott's Myrtle Beach resort sitting online for the exact date I need.
> 
> ...


Nice to read about your exchanges. I took advantage of their deposit special. Received 2 bonus weeks (plus $100 discount on $399 or higher BW), an extension of our unused bonus week, and an AC to Mexico. The AC works for us since we'd like to go to Grand Luxxe in RM one more time. After SFX upgrade fees (size and luxery fees) it'll cost me nearly the same as an II/RCI exchange; however, it won't cost me a deposited week.

We have a request in for Maui/Kauai. If a match is made, we can decide if we want to use our deposited week or bonus week.  We'll look at the cost of each then determine which to use. Will let you know how that goes...or if we even get a match


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 10, 2018)

I have tried so many times to get Maui or Kauai and have come up empty from SFX.  I still have several deposits with them.  It's frustrating because they just never come up with anything that I cannot get from II and RCI, and without the frustration.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 11, 2018)

I tried for several years to get a good exchange with SFX.  Unfortunately, since I can only travel when school is out, it makes it very difficult to get a good trade with SFX.  I can trade into Cancun, Cabo, Puerto Vallarta every Xmas, New years week with ease through II or RCI as long as I set up ongoing searches far in advance.  But I have never been able to get a Xmas or New Years Mexico week with SFX.  It's nice that it works for some people.  Unfortunately, I'm just not one of those people...


----------



## JuliGee (Nov 11, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The lack of TUG members' success with SFX is apparent with the lack of threads.  I had to search many pages of threads to find this one.  People are growing tired of waiting for exchanges.  I still have many weeks on deposit, and my sister wants something fairly easy.  She wants February in San Francisco.  That should be easy for SFX.  We will see.



Now that's interesting. Do you have actual data that accurately shows

1. How many TUG members use SFX?
2. Of all TUG members that do use SFX, what percentage post about their results? 
3. Do you have data that shows all of their exchanges are fulfilled versus not fulfilled?

Because if you don't have that data, there are those who would ask if that comment is based on your own rhetorical theory? Their posted audits show a fulfillment rates in excess of 90%, and I believe that is based on factual data, not theories. 

Juli


----------



## bizaro86 (Nov 11, 2018)

JuliGee said:


> Now that's interesting. Do you have actual data that accurately shows
> 
> 1. How many TUG members use SFX?
> 2. Of all TUG members that do use SFX, what percentage post about their results?
> ...



Do you have access to their internal audit data or a link showing it? I did a Google search specific to their site with the keyword audit, and it does not appear anywhere on their website...

Also, I think it's reasonable to assume they would paint their success in the best possible light. I would trust TUGger experiences way more than I would trust company provided stuff anyway.


----------



## lynne (Nov 11, 2018)

I am also in the same boat with no success with SFX over the past few years.  I paid for the Diamond membership and that cost plus losing two deposits that have expired and many bonus weeks, I decided that it is no longer prudent to give them any more weeks as the extensions of previous weeks also go unfulfilled.  Just decided it was time to cut my losses.  

The representative that I have worked with is absolutely wonderful, but I have not been able to get an exchange that meets my requests.


----------

